# Best Mattress for Family Bed



## haren.13 (Jul 16, 2008)

DH and I are planning on upgrading our Queen size mattress to a King (yay!). This is partly for size, and partly because we bought it used several years ago from a somewhat shady character when we didn't know any better...we need to replace the mattress anyway, and might as well move on up in size









We currently cosleep with 16 month old DD, and will bring a new baby into the family bed in July (so DD will be 21 months).

I've read that latex mattresses are "better" but in searching have not been able to find out why! Are they safer? Last longer?

What about other types/brands? Any suggestions (or you can point me to some reading!







)?

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I can not say enough good things about ours- we have a soft king futon on a platform bed. No springs= when one person moves, no one else does. AND no valleys next to big people for little people to roll into. AND a platform bed tends to be lower to the ground than a boxspring and mattress bed.

-Angela


----------



## Bluevalley (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd go will an all wool queen from this northern california company. we have one with the topper and it is wonderful. perfect firmness-no gaps when rolling and so therapeautic. it's an investment for a lifetime. wool is absolutely amazing-only needs sun to freshen up.


----------



## Round2 (Mar 24, 2008)

We are upgrading, too! Thanks to previous posters for your tips. Any sources for organic sheets and comforters? I am pretty happy with the prices and selection I have come across here, but am always looking for the best deal.


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

alegna-
Where did you get your mattress. I really want to get a king size latex or wool mattress before dd2 comes but they are so expensive...If anyone knows of any good offers please let me know!


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for asking this question! This is where we are too. We have a 2 month old DS and plan more kids - we want to upgrade from a battered full to a king (oh HEAVEN














.

We want the safest materials for both us and the environment, but don't really know where to find it.

So why the latex and wool recs?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilysmama1124* 
alegna-
Where did you get your mattress. I really want to get a king size latex or wool mattress before dd2 comes but they are so expensive...If anyone knows of any good offers please let me know!

We got ours at a futon store in town- which has since closed









I *think* the brand was otis.

-Angela


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

We have a Savvyrest organic latex king. It is fantastic. In my research, it was the best choice for us for a few reasons:

- No innersprings.
- No chemicals- the latex is encased in an organic cotton/ wool cover
- They come w/ a 20 yr warranty.
- I read nothing but great reviews.
- I could put it on a platform bed, thus saving on not having to buy boxsprings.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

We just bought a wool wrap futon mattress, but it hasn't arrived yet







.
We looked at a latex mattress a couple weeks ago, and it was very comfy, and VERY expensive... and the sales lady said that they do dip after a while, which is something we really want to avoid.


----------



## VaDoula (Jan 18, 2007)

I second the Savvyrest. We bought a queen last year and love it. There is no motion transfer what so ever and it is awesome. It is firm but comfortable and just feels great to lay down on. We have a four year old in with us and I can get up, move around, roll over all without disturbing anyone.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

We really like our latex mattress (king) but it isn't wool wrapped and so it's very very cold. We just got an organic wool mattress topper for it and it's now much more comfortable.


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

we have the SAT bed, you can find it here.

Dh weighs 150lbs more than I do, so in our old regular sealy mattress, HUGE dip, and I always rolled towards him, with this bed, each side has its own adjustable air chamber so we can have the bed as soft or hard as we want, but it doesn't impact the other's sleep. Its meant as a medical bed, CHristopher Reeves slept on one, there are 800 at Mass General Hospital for the burn unit and elderly population. Its supposed to be zero gravity, so nothing pushing against you. Its got a wool cover that you can zip off and wash. I am very very pleased and don't think cosleeping would have been possible for us had we not already had this bed.


----------



## honlude (Feb 11, 2009)

I really love the memory foam mattress that I got from a company called Sweet Dream Mattress. They offer free shipping and free pillows with the mattress I bought. I suggest checking out their website at http://www.sdmattress.com for the great deals and they have Live Chat that can help you choose the right mattress for your family. Even if you do not buy from them, they can at least answer some of the questions you may have. I love Live Chat, because I can surf their site and get instant replies without the hassle of being on the phone. Good luck!


----------



## lthw (Jan 17, 2009)

We got a natura, and it was our upgrade to a king . . . major downside for co-sleepers is that there is a "seam" in the center because it's really two twin-sized mattresses combined. So when I was in the middle (before I got pregnant - now DD is in the middle), I felt I was sleeping in a dip in the mattress. Sorry, I wanted to love it!


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

We have a king from Foam Sweet Foam. Love it.

We ordered a twin from Foam by Mail - WAY cheaper, still very good.

We did it for the allergy resistant qualities.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

We're planning to get the IKEA springs/natural latex, wool wrapped mattress. Anyone have this one?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I will never have a spring mattress again- especially for cosleeping.

-Angela


----------

